#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-31
<valorie> wooooo: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2018/05/msg00006.html
<valorie> that's good news
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep. :D
<valorie> 'I accepted an invitation for Debian to join the KDE Advisory Board' - Chris Lamb
<lubot> * tsimonq2 asks someone who might know who at Canonical represents the company
<valorie> um
<valorie> I met him at Akademy, and he was in our kubuntu-devel chan for awhile, but..... name escapes me
<valorie> Irish guy
<valorie> really helpful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah.
<valorie> Gerry Boland "greyback"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OH. I've heard the name.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's also here. ;)
<valorie> hey Gerry!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-01
<greyback> valorie: tsimonq2: hey! yes I lurk :)
<ahayzen> Hi, has anyone seen an issue with Qt on 18.04 where one can't start apps inside a container ? I get an error like this when trying to start qtcreator/qmlscene from inside a container https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Y9WmngQKFm/ (the same thing works fine under 16.04 and 17.10 but not 18.04) ... and seems others have had the same https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/crash-qt-gui-aplication-build-with-core-18-on-ubuntu-18-04-lxd/5385   Or is there
<ahayzen> something else i need to do...
<mitya57> ahayzen: I would say, please file a bug with a complete stacktrace. Otherwise it is hard to tell what happens.
<ahayzen> mitya57, ok against which package though? qtbase-opensource-src ?
<mitya57> Right, that one.
<mitya57> By complete I mean, with the debug packages (libqt5core5a-dbgsym libqt5gui5-dbgsym libqt5dbus5-dbgsym libqt5opengl5-dbgsym) installed.
<ahayzen> right, ok i'll see if i can extract some info :-)
<mitya57> Thanks :)
<ahayzen> mitya57, i've reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1774739 with a stacktrace https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WKKGmxqqSx/ let me know if you need more info. I've added a Dockerfile which reproduces the issue (i believe the same should happen with LXD). Also note if one changes the distro in the Dockerfile from 18.04 to 17.10 or 16.04 and bionic to artful, xenial it works.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774739 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Running Qt apps inside a 18.04 container crashes" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> seems potentially and issue in dbus somewhere...
<ahayzen> *an issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That looks familiar.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't say where I've seen it before, though.
<ahayzen> tsimonq2, it potentially also affects people trying to run Qt apps on the core18 snap, from what was said in the snapcraft forum link ^^
<ahayzen> maybe that's where you have seen/heard of it
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-02
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ahayzen, I tend to call "not it" on snap-only issues in packages I help maintain, to be frank.
<mitya57> ahayzen: thanks for the bug! I will look at it when I have more time, most probably next week.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-03
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FWIW, I get done with finals at the end of this week, then I go to SELF... during or after SELF, my plan is to finish up the 5.11 "transition" in Debian Experimental and get that going in Ubuntu
<valorie> tsimonq2: does this mean you are mostly done with school after this week?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I'm completely done with school after this week. :P
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> whatcha gonna do with your summer
<valorie> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Take a guess. 😆
<lisandro> stay away from your PC!
 * lisandro ducks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lisandro> tsimonq2: knowing that you are from EEUU the only thing I can think of is one of those summer camps. Blame Hollywood.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I remember my Spanish teacher noting at one point that EEUU = USA, heh)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah. I don't go to summer camps. :)
<lisandro> err, yeah, USA
<lisandro> bad idea, fresh air is nice ;-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
 * lisandro would have probably liked one of those
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I know enough Spanish to understand common words and phrases. :))
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-25
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills qtwebengine finally built fine in 4072. Do you think it's ok to land it now?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [@RikMills qtwebengine finally built fine in 4072. Do you think it's ok to land i …], Probably, as Qt is not migrating any time soon. Can we run the testis or the PPA though to make sure rdep tests are ok?
<lubot> <mitya57> I forgot how to do this :(
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I forgot how to do this :(], diff and set lander signoff to approved
<lubot> <RikMills> after a couple of 20 min bileto bot updates, tests should run
<lubot> <mitya57> Doing.
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <RikMills> Maybe we should also ask vorlon tonight if he is happy with it landing. Our original Qt landing stomped on another transition, which vorlon reverted webengine to get through. Then the other day I bemoaned someone else's webengine rebuild that entangled re2. So to maintain good will, and in case this rebuild has picked up a dep in pro
<lubot> posed we can't tell, then asking would be smart.
<lubot> <mitya57> Asked on #-release.
<lubot> <RikMills> Great. This is safer. Going to need his help to get Qt through 😉
<lubot> <mitya57> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/4072/groovy.html — looks like Bileto does not use packages from -proposed
<lubot> <mitya57> "libqt5webengine5 : Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.14.2+dfsg~) but 5.12.8+dfsg-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<lubot> <RikMills> odd. I am sure is has before on ones I did
<lubot> <RikMills> vorlon said ok, so am trying to land it
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-29
<lubot> * mitya57 notices that Qt migrated
<lubot> <x_sun> Yay, new Plasma soon
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [/me notices that Qt migrated], How the hell did that happen?
<lubot> <RikMills> but \o/
<lubot> <RikMills> @x_sun [Yay, new Plasma soon], Not soon, sorry.
<lubot> <RikMills> It needs 2 new source packages, which on past experience takes ages to get archive admins to review and accept
<lubot> <RikMills> + they are not in debian yet, so I cannot get them that way via sync
<mparillo> Qt migrated? The last of the LTS https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.15-released ? To GG Daily Builds?
<RikMills> mparillo: no, 5.14.2
<mparillo> Thanks, and sorry for jumping the gun.
<RikMills> mparillo: no worries. we hjave not discussed 5.15 yet, but the plasma we will have in groovy only needs 5.14 so I guess we shall just see what is possible
<lubot> <x_sun> It's a bit too early for 5.15, I'm already applying tons of patches to 5.15.0 webengine 🙄
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [How the hell did that happen?], Kudos go to vorlon … https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-May/041026.html
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Kudos go to vorlon … https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-May/0410 …], https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-May/041027.html
<lubot> <RikMills> I just replied
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, great
<lubot> <RikMills> I am still not sure how some of the issue were solved, but I'll take it! :P
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Ah, great], Oh, and thank you for 5.14!
<lubot> <mitya57> You are welcome :)
<mitya57> I think it's time to update channel topic. RikMills, can you add groovy please?
